# DISCONTINUED [STOCK ROM/TWRP/ROOT/OC-UV] RCA 7' Voyager (RCT6773W22) MT8127



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

DISCONTINUED - Left for research and archive purposes. 



After much hardwork @codelover and I are pleased to release both stock rom as well as TWRP 2.8.6.0
for the 2 known variants v31 and v38. Please make sure you download and flash for your specific variant. Check faq if you do not know which variant you have.

REQUIRED FOR BOTH VARIANTS:
Windows XP/Vista/7/8/8.1/10TP 32bit or 64bit
SPFT (Windows Version) “linux version coming soon”
Correct Scatter File 
Preloader Drivers  (if you do not know how to install manually go here)
ADB
A Brain



> Usage:
> For flashing either pre-rooted Rom and/or TWRP you will need spft+scatter file. It is imperative that you make sure that if you got a v31 you only uses v31 files not v38.  Same for the v38 users only use v38 files. You have been warned.

Click to collapse



Flashing Rom:
Make sure
Run the file flash_tool.exe
Click on scatter-loading and select your MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_Vx.txt file
Make sure all listed files are checked and if any isn't double click on it and select the appropriate file
Leave settings as  Download Only “if working tab  Format All + Download "if wont boot'  then hit the Download button
Make sure your tablet is completely switched off  then connect it to your PC and the flashing process will commence immediately.
Once it's done, you'll see the tick sign below and that's all. Reboot your device and setup your device afresh.






Flashing TWRP:
Same as above except only check mark recovery and select “recovery_twrp2860_vXX.img” and nothing else then proceed.

How to ROOT:
*With stock recovery: Kingo

*With TWRP: SuperSu 

DOWNLOADS:

(V31.0 USERS ONLY)
Pre-Rooted Stock ROM (scatter file included in zip and attached below) 
TWRP 2.8.6.0 (scatter file included in zip and attached below) 
EDIT:  TOUCH FOR v31 TWRP IS MISALIGNED FIX IN PROGRESS. LINK REMOVED UNTIL THEN


(V38-V1.8.0 USERS ONLY)
Pre-Rooted Stock ROM (scatter file included in zip and attached below) (Currently being fixed sorry for the issues)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 (scatter file included in zip and attached below) (Currently being fixed sorry for the issues)




> NOTICE:
> Please keep thread clean and DO NOT ask things others have asked already as you will be ignored. If you do have a honest question and have a working knowledge of android. I would be glad to assist you the best I can. If you are noob and messed something up DO NOT ask for help. Meaning basics of  knowing adb,logcat, installing drivers, and so forth. Sorry if you are a noob but please try to understand that things we may ask of your will require this and becomes too much of a slow down if we have to guide you thur everything.

Click to collapse



CREDITS:
http://twrp.me/ – @Dees_Troy & his team mates, for TWRP Recovery
@codelover - For being an awesome programmer, dev and person!
@TripFX - For being an awesome Tester, v38 rom dump and Dev Machine Hoster 
@synius - For v31 rom dump and tester
@nathanski - Tester
@acejay3200 – Being a nice lab rat with knowing i may not be able to make a recovery for you or even brick your working device and not being rude..

Others I may have missed


----------



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

Discontinued


----------



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

Faq:

Question: How do I know which variant I have?
Ansere:    
Method #1
                From a booted android, goto Settings > About > Build number
                You should see something like this.
                RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V38-V1.8.0 

Method #2 (Better & more accurate)
                 For this your device must be rooted & already have USB Debugging Mode enabled.
                 Make sure adb.exe has been installed on your system (computer).
                 Execute the following adb command:


```
adb shell
	        su
                cat /proc/cmdline
```





                then search for ‘lcm’ text in the output:
                If       lcm=cpt_clap070wp03xg_lvds      < you need to use v31 files
                If       lcm=1-lxjc070whm270_18a_rgb   < you need to use v38 files

Question: What if I dont remember which variant I have and can’t access adb?
Ansere:    If this is the case we will need to use SP Flash Tool to help identify your variant.
	     Open SF Flash Tool, load V38 scatter and switch to ‘Read Back’ tab. Clear all then click Add,
	     Click the new item & change the output file name from ROM_0 to ROM.txt,
 	      edit the readback address as below:
                 Start Address: 0x9000000 / Length: 0x1000




                 Then press “Read back” button, now connect the tab while powered off.
                 When it’s done, open the file with wordpad and check if you have “ANDROID” at the  beginning of the file, if your answer is yes then you have V38, otherwise use V31.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 19, 2015)

*'pleas take with a lol"*

edited  off bs bulk


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 19, 2015)

Is anyone else having problems with DL link.


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

nathanski said:


> but if you cant test and flash the wrong one re-flash other,,,
> because if its not one its the other ....

Click to collapse



read full faq 



leetree2001 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with DL link.

Click to collapse



just test download links in on my pc all download fine Firefox 37.0.1 Win7 x64 all work


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 20, 2015)

no touch in twrp volume keys do nothing power button shuts off tablet boot into android tablet works fine i am trying to make a backup so i dont have to flash everything again


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

edited off more bloat


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 20, 2015)

i flashed twrp with its own scatter had no touch then with the 4.3 scatter that fixed my tablet now touch works but the buttons dont lineup


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> i flashed twrp with its own scatter had no touch then with the 4.3 scatter that fixed my tablet now touch works but the buttons dont lineup

Click to collapse



A correction to V31 in on its way
V38 has good reply on touch working well, small snag regarding to internal storage reported,,,


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I got it downloaded, and it worked great for me, touch Worked great for me. I did a ful
I backup and all buttons seem to respond to touch. I used twrp easy magic's unpack, repack to install it, thanks you guys, and girl's for you're hard work.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

gr8 t2o hear good results, thank you,,,


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 20, 2015)

nathanski said:


> Great to hear good results, what file are you reporting success with, if I may ask,,,
> I stay on my tablet like most of my time when I'm not working or ect,ect when I stop using it as heavily I am going to install twrp I guess, just haven't made time as the tablet is basically my main device

Click to collapse



Twrp 2.8.6 v38,the only problem I found is internal sdcard not showing up in file manager. But external sdcard does,


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

twrp. installer.exe http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=10082,,  its a option


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Faq:
> 
> Question: How do I know which variant I have?
> Method #2 (Better & more accurate)
> ...

Click to collapse



Note: Watch your tablet as you're doing this. You may have to grant su permissions on the tablet after executing the "su" command in adb.


----------



## mike9976 (Apr 20, 2015)

I tryed using sp flash tool to flash but I couldn't get it to work is there another flash tool I could use thx


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

edited off bulk,


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Edited.


----------



## mike9976 (Apr 21, 2015)

nathanski said:


> Yeah there is,  in the link I have up showing time stamp 3:23
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for the help it won't boot into recovery it comes on I just can't get into recovery


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

mike9976 said:


> Thx for the help it won't boot into recovery it comes on I just can't get into recovery

Click to collapse



I can't say as to why but you do need the self education one can learn about how to use spflash tool,, seeing as that's the way that I know that's the first info I could offer ,,, you should get your version information first, then download your ROM because the scatter file that had reports of best results are in the full firmware, and you then need to know that the reset button will bring up a driver install but it happens fast to catch this you need the device manager in windows open, plug the rct in then press reset with a tothpick or other small pin ect,, the device shows up with a sound chimes on windows, right click the new device in the USB group and install using the hosted driver,,, now to the spflash tool its self load the scatter in the full ROM related to the vershion you have and then only check recovery,,, and find the twrp.IMG in you downloads and use only the download option in the spflashtools,, and click download then Right after hit reset on the back of the tablet,,, it can be done ,,,, even for the new people wanting to learn,,,  regarding the twrp,installer.exe I linked to, I have no knowledge it was only reported to be a full success by another user before you so I wanted to offer a fast way for others to find it ,, so I linked to the .exe,,,   and lastly ON MY TABLET I HAVE TO BE ON A CHARGER TO LAUNCH RECOVERY AT BOOT USING VOLUME KEY,..and you can download a root reboot apk that will boot from inside android directly into recovery,, maybe I helped,,,, p.s. another great thing the full ROM offers is the original OEM recovery.. Pleas do try to learn. As always i do wish every one the best

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------

best regards to you @TigerG8


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 21, 2015)

Edited.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

edited to debulk


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 21, 2015)

nathanski said:


> Refered installer using http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=10082,, guess its a option over spflashtool and current scatter method,

Click to collapse



This only works on a fully booted system, since flashafy didn't work for me,nor did a few others. If your bricked I'm fairly sure you have to use spflash!


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> This only works on a fully booted system, since flashafy didn't work for me,nor did a few others. If your bricked I'm fairly sure you have to use spflash!

Click to collapse



if you are bricked why worry with the custom recovery install,  so yes it is spflash tool that one would use and they will instal the full rom,,  then the custom  recovery,,  and lastly make a system backup to use from then forward when root, play or other snafu happens to brick there system,,  but if you root a fresh device and want multiple ways to install your custom recovery then the twrp. installer. exe may be of good use to someone,,,


----------



## synius (Apr 21, 2015)

The only differences between scatters tripfx provided and the ones I edited are one flashes userdata.Img cache.img and one doesn't and the bmtpool where tripfx scatter uses 0xffff for bmtpool start address.
Mine use start address 0x00000000 for bmtpool like the dumchar_info from my tablet.  

Weird how acejay said he didn't have touch in twrp until he used 4.3 scatter
I'm not sure bmtpool has any significants 
But those are the only real differences
But they have corrected acejays device


----------



## mike9976 (Apr 21, 2015)

OK am using it I unpacked the twrp I can get into recovery now


----------



## nathanski (Apr 22, 2015)

mike9976 said:


> OK am using it I unpacked the twrp I can get into recovery now

Click to collapse



 happy for you,  its cool that you found the snag and corrected it,  i hope you backup your tablet now and if you ever have a need,  you will have easy method of repair


----------



## xDanSenpai (Apr 24, 2015)

*Version Update?*

Soooo.. I'm stuck in v28. How do I update? ?


----------



## nathanski (Apr 24, 2015)

xDanSenpai said:


> Soooo.. I'm stuck in v28. How do I update? ?

Click to collapse



if your tablet works well try not to worry with a update because you could be asking for trubble, just use a custom recovery and back things up for a fallback if you do toy around with a rom,,,, be informed though if your tablet is useable ,, just take it as it is,,,, there are so many xposed mods and debloating system options as it is ,, that you could live with v28 and never miss the userswaping in v31,v38,,, im on v38 and disabled it,,,, you run any new rom and you could loose touch input or even brick your rct6773w22 right up


----------



## synius (Apr 24, 2015)

As is every version needs a host for ROM development per specific hardware  
Any other version will result badly sadly twrp touch may not work due to specifics for your device
And we would need
Dumchar_info
Mtdinfo -a 
Mtd
To provide a scatter for specific revision of your tablet

You could backup recovery after scatter is generated
Test twrp touch if it works great if not flash back stock

These devices aren't well supported and should come with a disclaimer.

More files required for stock rom
Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0


----------



## xDanSenpai (Apr 24, 2015)

nathanski said:


> if your tablet works well try not to worry with a update because you could be asking for trubble, just use a custom recovery and back things up for a fallback if you do toy around with a rom,,,, be informed though if your tablet is useable ,, just take it as it is,,,, there are so many xposed mods and debloating system options as it is ,, that you could live with v28 and never miss the userswaping in v31,v38,,, im on v38 and disabled it,,,, you run any new rom and you could loose touch input or even brick your rct6773w22 right up

Click to collapse



Hmmm I understand, but user swapping is on here too actually. Just want to root and get a custom recovery, no roms since i know none are ready. and so since I only see v31 and v38 that is the reason for why I asked about the updating .-.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 24, 2015)

xDanSenpai said:


> Hmmm I understand, but user swapping is on here too actually. Just want to root and get a custom recovery, no roms since i know none are ready. and so since I only see v31 and v38 that is the reason for why I asked about the updating .-.

Click to collapse



 well still you run a verry real risk of locking up your tablet ,,, the way this it curently stands there are the following files in the wild v31 twrp aka missaligned touch,, v38 twrp reposts of working but only on v38 hardware,,, my favorit cwm alpha,, wich i love and have no bugs noticed on both my first v31 and v38,,, others report cwm is buggy i dont know maybe but in my case not buggy,,, there is atleast 6 ways to root  and 4 ways to install recovery,,, namely spflash tool, you wold have to make or offer files to help make your v28 scatter,wich is a masterbootrecord of sorts,,, spflashtools is able to flash any recovery oem,cwm,twrp with twrp you can just use the twrp,installer,exe, aswell retorts of working well but no one knows with your v28...fastboot could load a recovery aswell,, and rooting from cwmalpha is offered on exiting recovery, a zip file inside twrp can install root, kingroot.apk runable inside Android, and kingo root over usb cable using usb debuging,,,, @synius may help with scatter file if you post your files he listed,,, @synius do you have any corrections or input on my post,  what say you


----------



## codelover (Apr 24, 2015)

Guys, thanks for sharing the ROM dump, we are still analyzing the files, until then V38 users please don't use/flash any of the files.

Meanwhile, can someone help me to test new twrp recovery for V31?
Hopefully the touch works, otherwise someone will have run Magic TWRP to get correct configuration for me. (We will provide info later if needed)

Thanks


----------



## synius (Apr 24, 2015)

I will test it out, busy morning I'll get to it by noon eastern time
Updated::
OK tested each button  a couple functions backup worked 
The touch works flawlessly as it should.
I backed up to userdata
But to know if it'll restore properly will require more testing

All credit to codelover  for a perfect example of codemanship, his effort n time. 
no magic twrp needed
I'll further test out functions but everything appears to be working perfectly
Also works with twrp manager added convience
Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## synius (Apr 24, 2015)

nathanski said:


> well still you run a verry real risk of locking up your tablet ,,, the way this it curently stands there are the following files in the wild v31 twrp aka missaligned touch,, v38 twrp reposts of working but only on v38 hardware,,, my favorit cwm alpha,, wich i love and have no bugs noticed on both my first v31 and v38,,, others report cwm is buggy i dont know maybe but in my case not buggy,,, there is atleast 6 ways to root  and 4 ways to install recovery,,, namely spflash tool, you wold have to make or offer files to help make your v28 scatter,wich is a masterbootrecord of sorts,,, spflashtools is able to flash any recovery oem,cwm,twrp with twrp you can just use the twrp,installer,exe, aswell retorts of working well but no one knows with your v28...fastboot could load a recovery aswell,, and rooting from cwmalpha is offered on exiting recovery, a zip file inside twrp can install root, kingroot.apk runable inside Android, and kingo root over usb cable using usb debuging,,,, @synius may help with scatter file if you post your files he listed,,, @synius do you have any corrections or input on my post,  what say you

Click to collapse



stage 1
Root, install busybox, install terminal, have a ext-sdcard
(Need help pm me)
Stage 2
A scatter for your device has to be crafted before anything can be done
Terminal:
Cat /proc/dumchar_info > /storage/sdcard1/dumcharv28.txt
Cat mtdinfo -a > /storage/sdcard1/mtdinfov28.txt
Cat /proc/mtd > /storage/sdcard1/mtdv28.txt
Upload and provide links
This is a MUST to start the process
Stage 3
Terminal: 
su
ls 
you will see 19 [email protected] and each one needs to be copied
dd if=/[email protected](all of these except userdata) of=/storage/sdcard1/backup/file.img ( make sure you place copied files into folder )
This will take time as its raw source
Zip system by itself zip remaining files together upload both for codelover add the string v28 to file names
Provide links
Stage 4 
Cat /proc/cmdline > /storage/sdcard1/cmdlinev28.txt
Upload this as it will be needed to identifie lcd=
Stage 5
Wait for someone to upload a twrp version for your tablet
You could try after scatter is provided to use twrps provided
Expect non functional though
Your stock recovery copied earlier can flash back if twrp is non working
Hold pwr,, shutdown, flash back stock
I recommend spft method for flashing recovery
Make sure spft is set download only and only recovery is checked

This should be stickied quoted to beginning in case other revisions surface


Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## nathanski (Apr 24, 2015)

on a light  harted note romtoolbox boot animation zips work correctly in replacing the black rca boot animation,,,, the white dog screen is part of the bootloader and i have not found a replacement for it,,, but now i have a nexus animation for my 2nd boot screen. any one want the file if so i can rehost it?


----------



## synius (Apr 24, 2015)

nathanski said:


> on a light  harted note romtoolbox boot animation zips work correctly in replacing the black rca boot animation,,,, the white dog screen is part of the bootloader and i have not found a replacement for it,,, but now i have a nexus animation for my 2nd boot screen. any one want the file if so i can rehost it?

Click to collapse



Good to know
A note on that if your like me backup everything just in case you need to use warrenty lmao

Update
Twrp for v31 is fully functional thanks codelover
As for restore that is untested
Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## nathanski (Apr 24, 2015)

*right you are*



synius said:


> Good to know
> A note on that if your like me backup everything just in case you need to use warrenty lmao
> 
> Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled

Click to collapse



good backups are a must , how right you are:good:


----------



## TripFX (Apr 24, 2015)

nathanski said:


> good backups are a must , how right you are:good:

Click to collapse



v31 rom and twrp work perfectly now :victory:.  I encourage others to wait on flashing twrp has there are safer methods for flashing it. you may still use the twrp.img file as it will not change and others have already mentioned another way for flashing then what we will release but you are free to try "their" method if you dont want to wait any longer. 

v38 we are still working on.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 25, 2015)

codelover said:


> Guys, thanks for sharing the ROM dump, we are still analyzing the files, until then V38 users please don't use/flash any of the files.
> 
> Meanwhile, can someone help me to test new twrp recovery for V31?
> Hopefully the touch works, otherwise someone will have run Magic TWRP to get correct configuration for me. (We will provide info later if needed)
> ...

Click to collapse



the recovery works on my DL701Q(B), has same mount points, so it mounts wrong partitions on startup,  needs.
umount cache

mount system

mount data

mount cache

same as my recovery no big deal, touch points are correct.

recovery times out during backup and restore, ie screen goes black.

Good recovery.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 25, 2015)

codelover said:


> Guys, thanks for sharing the ROM dump, we are still analyzing the files, until then V38 users please don't use/flash any of the files.
> 
> Meanwhile, can someone help me to test new twrp recovery for V31?
> Hopefully the touch works, otherwise someone will have run Magic TWRP to get correct configuration for me. (We will provide info later if needed)
> ...

Click to collapse



twrp now works on v31 for me full backup no problems


----------



## mike9976 (Apr 26, 2015)

Is the files for v38 working


----------



## synius (Apr 26, 2015)

No its in developement

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Apr 26, 2015)

*v28 revision*



nathanski said:


> you wold have to make or offer files to help make your v28 scatter,wich is a masterbootrecord of sorts

Click to collapse



I've been meaning to post for the last week, since no one else was talking the about v28 revision.
v28 scatter appears identical to v31 (file V4.3-v31). I've used it to flash my own readback system partition from one v28 to a second which was borked, and flash CWM and TWRP recovery. v31 kernel works on v28, but have not tried v31 system. TWRP for v31 posted a couple days ago works perfectly on v28.

I have three versions, took them apart, and the first two boards have the same layout, with only a few minor part number changes on most chips but different sdram vendor. The stencil on v28 reads EM8127-7067 VER:04 where the v31 is VER:07, but very different board in v38 with stencil EM_T8270_V2.0L. I took some photos. 
LCD from v31 works on a v38 board. Digitizer might as well, as the ribbon lines up and has same pin count, but I couldn't test that, as I bought one on fleabay (my only v31) with smashed digitizer to repair one of mine with cracked LCD. 

v28 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5h10h2fs4b272t/AACExHH4AKTBF1zWuThXu4BQa?dl=0
v31 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1qn4hncdtnyq0sq/AAAnrBSscQsEl5wfIUi6SMaha?dl=0
v38 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/euapc3be7mz03kr/AAB2XdTKSbHBQmmnUPKO_Anza?dl=0

I can make my v28 readback based on v31 scatter available if needed.
My v28 preloader image is very different.
boot.img (kernel) from v31 works on v28 tablet as does stock recovery,uboot,sec_ro


----------



## synius (Apr 26, 2015)

You've tested it so seems there might not be any work to do

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## TripFX (Apr 26, 2015)

well there's 4 roms for our devices and beign v31 works with v28 tab its safe to assume
v28>v31
v32>v38

as for system.img is safe to assume that they are universal between the tablets however if you do make sure to never use the ota if your a v28/v31 user using a v32/v38 system and vise versa.  You are fine as far as ota's goes using v31 on v28 and v38 on v32.


----------



## synius (Apr 26, 2015)

That's interesting needless to say

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## nathanski (Apr 26, 2015)

@RcklssNdngrmnt you pulled your own system meaning you only used part of the files in the rom by @codelover & @TripFX, is there a need for this file to be used or would the v28 be able to use the full v31 rom? you do clearly state there being diferent preloader and system file that was used, do you want to make theme available for the othe v28 users?


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Apr 26, 2015)

If I had hosed up my own tablet to the point that I had to reformat the flash, I'd definitely want the factory preloader if nothing else, since we don't really know how different the hardware is, even if it seems very similar, and I don't want to risk a brick to test the wrong one.

This is a raw flash readback, from a system without root, and file sizes are not trimmed to remove empty space at the end. usrdata was read short, with expectation that it will get reformatted anyway.
Intended only for someone who really knows what they are doing, no instructions, no warranties, etc., etc. 
stock-dump-rct6773w22-v28-1.7.21.zip


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

RcklssNdngrmnt said:


> If I had hosed up my own tablet to the point that I had to reformat the flash, I'd definitely want the factory preloader if nothing else, since we don't really know how different the hardware is, even if it seems very similar, and I don't want to risk a brick to test the wrong one.
> 
> This is a raw flash readback, from a system without root, and file sizes are not trimmed to remove empty space at the end. usrdata was read short, with expectation that it will get reformatted anyway.
> Intended only for someone who really knows what they are doing, no instructions, no warranties, etc., etc.
> stock-dump-rct6773w22-v28-1.7.21.zip

Click to collapse



i would prefer a dd dump over readback


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> i would prefer a dd dump over readback

Click to collapse



Agreed

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

What about version v21-v1.3.0


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> What about version v21-v1.3.0

Click to collapse



hmm yeah dd v21 and v28 as well as get us the info needed for the scat guides can be found here as we use it as a support op for now xD also upload this after you do it

1.Type these following commands
adb shell
cat /proc/mtd
2.Partition table will appear.. to save it type this command
cat /proc/mtd > /sdcard/firmware.info


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> hmm yeah dd v21 and v28 as well as get us the info needed for the scat guides can be found here as we use it as a support op for now xD

Click to collapse



Are you saying you need the dd from me?


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Are you saying you need the dd from me?

Click to collapse



if you have v21-v1.3.0 yes i do follow this guide courtesy of @synius for the dd backup also going to need firmware.info which i just posted how to do that as well as dumchar_info 

@synius could you get me the firmware.info for the v31 thanks


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> if you have v21-v1.3.0 yes i do follow this guide courtesy of @synius for the dd backup also going to need firmware.info which i just posted how to do that as well as dumchar_info
> 
> @synius could you get me the firmware.info for the v31 thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry to ask but adb can do the dd backup right. Easier on laptop than that lol


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Sorry to ask but adb can do the dd backup right. Easier on laptop than that lol

Click to collapse



yes you can adb


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> yes you can adb

Click to collapse



Well I'm working on but wondering what mtd exactly you need. I know cache and userdata shouldn't be needed but everything else?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> if you have v21-v1.3.0 yes i do follow this guide courtesy of @synius for the dd backup also going to need firmware.info which i just posted how to do that as well as dumchar_info
> 
> @synius could you get me the firmware.info for the v31 thanks

Click to collapse



Here is half, the system.img should be up later

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lk0tkbvpsmp5zqq/Firmwareinfo.7z?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3vhismb4sxvs8bt/rcapart1.7z?dl=0


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> i would prefer a dd dump over readback

Click to collapse



I did a binary diff on all the small files from readback against a dd copy, and they were identical.
I'll have to reimage to test, as the readback was a virgin non-rooted device, and it has since been defiled.  

[two hours later]

Flashing back my own system image (in the zip file above) with flashtool, then dd from twrp while not mounted, and they do NOT match. There are 1,048,768 bytes different, scattered in blocks around various parts of the file, but the remaining 1,072,693,056 bytes are identical.  
Doing another readback just after the dd, and these DO match, but old and new readback do not.  *boggle*

Let's try a different way... Flashing a dd copy taken from a different source, then reading with dd again matches this time, but cannot mount. I give up for tonight.


----------



## synius (Apr 27, 2015)

RcklssNdngrmnt said:


> I did a binary diff on all the small files from readback against a dd copy, and they were identical.
> I'll have to reimage to test, as the readback was a virgin non-rooted device, and it has since been defiled.
> 
> [two hours later]
> ...

Click to collapse



mtd saved as firmwarev31.info what is this for?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 28, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Here is half, the system.img should be up later
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lk0tkbvpsmp5zqq/Firmwareinfo.7z?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3vhismb4sxvs8bt/rcapart1.7z?dl=0

Click to collapse



Here is the system.img 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B70_Vt0fSnvceldaaWhoOWswYkU/edit


----------



## codelover (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys, thanks for all the uploads, appreciate that.

But now i am getting more confused, because some uploaded files do not match your firmware.info or other provided info.

@synius, both your readback posted here and here are same, is actually the V18-V2.10.0, not V38 as claimed.
@leetree2001, the readback you posted on here is actually V28-V1.7.21, not V38 as claimed.
@RcklssNdngrmnt, you seems to have the V38 too, would you mind to do a SPFT readback for me? (Start 0x0, Length 0xB1200000, Method: *Read Page Only*)

I am thinking maybe those with multiple tabs did a readback on wrong device or uploaded the wrong files, wrong variant detection, or something else.
For example your mtd info says that your X partition has Y size but your dd dump gave me totally different file size which is rather impossible.
I usually check the dump version using your stock recovery but there might be a chance that your system showed a different one, but that's odd, perhaps a failed OTA.
Also, the readback must be done on a clean device, eg: not flashed with SPFT before, otherwise the partitions might be altered by incorrect scatters.

*EDITED:*
I will be appreciated if you guys can double check your tab revision by checking [*Settings*] > [*About*] > [*Build number*].
You can also try running '*getprop*' command on running system, or pull */default.prop* from *stock recovery*, see if the build number matched.
The earlier method posted in OP that we used to identify tab variant might no longer valid and it's not longer suitable anymore.

*Note:* When posting links for dump files, please state the complete version of the tab as well as give a proper name for the files, thanks!


As of now, i have identified the following versions:
	
	



```
V18-V2.10.0 / 2015-01-09
V21-V1.3.0 / 2014-08-07
V28-V1.7.21 / 2015-01-03
V31-V1.10.0 / 2014-12-31
V38-V1.8.0 / 2015-01-03
```
In terms of partition sizes, v28 seems to identical to v31, while v21 identical to v38.
Well, the above are true ONLY if info/dump provided by users are correct & from the right tab, eg: no wrong identify, wrong upload, etc.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 28, 2015)

My version is v38


----------



## nathanski (Apr 30, 2015)

wish i could help some how except my tablet is no.ware close to stock still and the freshest  thing close to stock was my cwm v38 backup,,,, i do hope the overclock project and flashtool rom v38 are making progress no doubt. thank you team for all that has been made and hopefully what more can be made for the rca voyager,,,, lol reminds me more of the star'trek ship than nasa,,, anyhow wishing everyone the best


----------



## vampirefo (May 1, 2015)

nathanski said:


> wish i could help some how except my tablet is no.ware close to stock still and the freshest  thing close to stock was my cwm v38 backup,,,, i do hope the overclock project and flashtool rom v38 are making progress no doubt. thank you team for all that has been made and hopefully what more can be made for the rca voyager,,,, lol reminds me more of the star'trek ship than nasa,,, anyhow wishing everyone the best

Click to collapse



Couldn't you just return to stock?

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (May 1, 2015)

im afraid i have removed stock aplications and replaced apk,s as well,, even my backup is debloated just not as many things removed as tablets curent state, so no i have little to offer i guess,,,


----------



## synius (May 1, 2015)

You debloated system without proper backup of stock? Risky
Ive disabled a lot so I don't see useless things. That is a stock option
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 1, 2015)

codelover said:


> Guys, thanks for all the uploads, appreciate that.
> 
> But now i am getting more confused, because some uploaded files do not match your firmware.info or other provided info.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine seems correct right?


----------



## synius (May 5, 2015)

Need a couple testers to accumulate more data in regards to cpu
Any version will do, would prefer v31 to compare my own data with
Pm me version of device and I'll give specifics.

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mike9976 (May 6, 2015)

I can't even get mine to come on v38


----------



## mike9976 (May 8, 2015)

Hello is the v38 ROM still unavalible thx


----------



## TripFX (May 11, 2015)

v38 is still being worked on atm.


----------



## trumpeterguy82 (May 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I somehow managed to really mess up my v31 tablet.  Here's my best explanation of what's happening:

I rooted and attempted to flash the TWRP recovery image from Android terminal since I wasn't near a computer using flash_image tool.  After that when I rebooted the 1st time the initial boot logo came up and then the tablet went black.  

After getting back home and having time to work on it, I started using the SP Flash Tool and the stock images found in this thread.  I managed to get the recovery working again with both the stock and TWRP recovery images.  The system is the issue.  When I flash the system to the tablet I am able to run once before a reboot or reset.  On reboot the system disappears but I can still get to recovery.  

Last night I started trying to install apps when I got the system up and while they were all downloading they didn't seem to install correctly since they never showed up in the app drawer.  

I"m guessing maybe there's some issue with a partition or permissions, but I don't want to mess with it without knowing how everything should be.  

I have both cleared and reformatted the data and cache partitions from recovery and from SP Flash Tool.  Do I just need an image of a blank data and cache partition to completely restore everything back to stock?  

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## synius (May 19, 2015)

you could've just used spft to flash v31 twrp recovery with provided scatter
 You may need to full format + download, the entire v31 stock rom
That means flashing the nan with stock not download as in attaining files

Then download v31 twrp recovery and spft with provided scatter
This time download only in spft with only recovery checked

If problem persist please inquire about help

THE V31 DOES NOT NEED ANY SPECIAL ATTENTION FOR RECOVERY
Should be able to flash recovery relatively easyly

V38 and V28 does needs special attention  because addresses within device are incorrect

If you need assistance with flashing I can provide you with that
If u prefer i can teamviewer and or teamspeak3 and assist you


sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## dbefore (Jun 2, 2015)

Quick request for future kernel additions. USB otg charging. i believe the franko kernel has sources for it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/orig-development/kernel-franco-kernel-r208-t2002782
thank you


----------



## SupaJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Will the scatter files posted here work with my tablet which currently carries V25.


----------



## synius (Jun 10, 2015)

No. Do not use scatters here
I need files from another v25
sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## vanderb (Jul 4, 2015)

Nevermind.  I flashed this twice with v31 and after reboot, my father was impatient and would turn it off during the first startup.   After he did that each time he tried to turn it on it would just hang. But after reflashing again and him being patient, it loaded in a couple minutes, got to the RCA logo, then the welcome screen.  Everything seems to be fine now.

One minute oddity, during setup of WiFi, the first item was some sort of "NVRAM error". But I just manually added the hidden Wifi connection and it worked fine.

Edit:

It seems like its having problems still.  He was able to install some apps.  But after shutting down and restarting the tablet, it freezes at the boot logo with the dog.  I can get to recovery console every now and then.  I followed the steps on the first page using Readback to determine to use v31 instead of v38.


----------



## synius (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been hard at work,
 the initial v31 release is incorrectly scattered
Be patient with me because I'm testing it to fix my v31 
Yes it boots after flash but the tablet itself. Uses 2 system 2 cache and 2 userdata one is a regular image that gets remounted on the second system partition as ubifs this second partition gets flashed with the original system image every boot, 

because the scatter tells the device hey the ubifs is already mounted it boots once after shutdown it tries to copy the original system which is empty, so it writes the  system empty and fails to boot a second time

The nvram error is the WiFi mac address it won't cause issues but it's basically scanning itself not knowing it's itself as it's non identifiable it's fixed by 2 solutions one from earlier in this forum or the other forum,or flashing the devices original nvram.img

I haven't givin up on development
So bear with me
Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vanderb (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks.

When I did the readback, it didn't work with length 0x1000 (alignment error or something), so I determined from the scatter file to use something like 0x40000.  It didn't mention ANDROID near the start so I assume it is v31.  I tried the v38 and it wouldn't even start, so then tried the v31 again.  But i also see that there are other versions.  I still have the readback file.

Also, the SmartPhone Flash Tool mentions a Linux version.  As Linux is my primary system (Debian Jessie), that would be much preferred over finding a computer with Windows 7.  Where can I get the Linux version of SPFT?


----------



## synius (Jul 9, 2015)

Unfortunately dumchar_info doesnt supply info for mtd19 system mtd20 userdata mtd21 cache
/proc/mtd does provide sizes
Tried using mtkstudioRom
To calculate sizes to a make a different scatter with the extra 3 partitions I run into insufficient space

The problem I see with mounts
Is system gets mounted rw
Not ro 
Rom toolbox doesnt work to remount system ro due to ubifs aspect
That permission causes system to get written too after boot 
I've tried setting files read-only 
Also didn't work
Hard to say with readback and I'm not gonna dice it. No experience

So the question is how do you flash the file as read only so it remains whole accoss reboots
I noticed USB debugging is not working at all
The only mount that's ro is rootfs why is that? Is it because of protect_f
Also mtdinfo states for partitions in question write true

One time programming doesnt work its not supported parameters page in spft.
 As is I give up not sure how to make it work

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 21, 2015)

Would it be possible to use Fastboot to flash instead of the flash utility?

For example, adb reboot-bootloader

fastboot flash recovery TWRP2.8.7.0.img


----------



## synius (Jul 21, 2015)

Possible yes. Not tested

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 21, 2015)

InuyashaITB said:


> Would it be possible to use Fastboot to flash instead of the flash utility?
> 
> For example, adb reboot-bootloader
> 
> fastboot flash recovery TWRP2.8.7.0.img

Click to collapse



Fastboot is the best way to flash recovery.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 21, 2015)

synius said:


> Possible yes. Not tested
> 
> Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





vampirefo said:


> Fastboot is the best way to flash recovery.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried to flash with fastboot, but the error i get is 

```
fastboot flash recovery D:\Downloads\twrp-2.8.7.0-m8.img
sending 'recovery' (17020 KB)...
OKAY [  0.479s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: nand  write image failure)
finished. total time: 0.497s
```

Any way around this?


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 21, 2015)

InuyashaITB said:


> I tried to flash with fastboot, but the error i get is
> 
> ```
> fastboot flash recovery D:\Downloads\twrp-2.8.7.0-m8.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery is too big.

Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 21, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Recovery is too big.
> 
> Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I tried with an older TWRP and it flashed successfully, however I cannot get the tablet to boot into recovery mode? (i was never able to, even before attempting to flash)
Mine has an actual Reset button on the back of the device, which when pressed just forcibly restarts the devices

Edit: I have tried adb reboot recovery
And I have also tried Volume up + Power

What happens is that it goes to a black screen for a half of a second and then just restarts the tablet into the regular ROM


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 21, 2015)

InuyashaITB said:


> Thanks, I tried with an older TWRP and it flashed successfully, however I cannot get the tablet to boot into recovery mode? (i was never able to, even before attempting to flash)
> Mine has an actual Reset button on the back of the device, which when pressed just forcibly restarts the devices
> 
> Edit: I have tried adb reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to use a recovery that is for your tablet, it must contain your kernel, else it won't boot into recovery.

Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 21, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> You have to use a recovery that is for your tablet, it must contain your kernel, else it won't boot into recovery.
> 
> Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Would anyone happen to have a customer recovery that works with RCT6773W22 
I would use the ones at the start of the thread here, but the download links are broken


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 21, 2015)

Codelover compiled one, not for sure what model it was for, some where in this thread.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Jul 22, 2015)

Ur tablet revision? Might have stock recovery for v31 v28  and v38 outside that scope I cannot help

The twrp recoverys function good but recovery doesnt work properly
I tested restore on v31 failed to mount system properly
It is made for v31 n v38 

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 22, 2015)

synius said:


> Ur tablet revision? Might have stock recovery for v31 v28  and v38 outside that scope I cannot help
> 
> The twrp recoverys function good but recovery doesnt work properly
> I tested restore on v31 failed to mount system properly
> ...

Click to collapse



I have version 31 I believe. I would love a copy of the stock Rom at least


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 22, 2015)

InuyashaITB said:


> I have version 31 I believe. I would love a copy of the stock Rom at least

Click to collapse



Your rom is stock, I think you want stock recovery.

Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk


----------



## InuyashaITB (Jul 22, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Your rom is stock, I think you want stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, that is what i meant


----------



## synius (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ltbsufub7oroq

This is the v31 Rom.  The recovery should be stock
I'm using wat I have online if u have problems
I can upload 8mb original from desktop later if needed 

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 22, 2015)

InuyashaITB said:


> Yes, that is what i meant

Click to collapse


 @synius has uploaded what you need.


----------



## TigerG8 (Aug 1, 2015)

I know work on this has been discontinued, but RCA finally sent me a replacement - with no fuss. It only took about a month to get delivered.
IF anyone would like to take a crack at it, the variant is V39-V2.8.0, let me know.


----------



## javandro (Aug 3, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> i flashed twrp with its own scatter had no touch then with the 4.3 scatter that fixed my tablet now touch works but the buttons dont lineup

Click to collapse



have same problem, please help


----------



## mike9976 (Aug 10, 2015)

Was there a twrp fix for the RCA tablet thx


----------



## synius (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes but twrp doesn't restore correctly

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cbentrott (Aug 12, 2015)

*willing to help ver 31*

posted in old forum thought i should post here too,
i'm in need of help like big time
i forgot to backup nvram img and i did a full format
my motherboards says ver.05 idk if this helps or not, im on v31 if you need another tester
i've wrapped my head arounf fixing my tablet for three days now ready every single one of these posts, i can pull files and grab whatever part of the nand you need

stuck with a nvram error = 0x10, i'm sure it has to do with the ubifs and what was mentioned about the dual partions, and how the tablet will only boot once after flash. any clues

i was almost thinking of going to walmart and switching boards


----------



## synius (Aug 13, 2015)

Contact rca they will replace tablet if u describe software defect
Other then that don't mess these up
Nvram error is a WiFi mac address identifier  that's missing
The scatter is technically wrong at the same time is close to being correct
It flashes properly without the readonly attribute, but system writes to another partition every boot which causes the device to fail after restart

Honestly. It is possible I just don't have time

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cbentrott (Aug 13, 2015)

if i could some how write the 3 ubi partitions would it work, one for system, cache and userdata to match the normal ones created by the scatter.
the ubi partitions are not created through the scatter are they,
i watched this video about a china tab factory and she just had a cup of microsd cards, that were pre loaded with the rom or something, she was flashing like thirty at a time.
 on the tablet, green progress bar across the screen. which brings me to my point, who owns rca now, how would one accuire original roms from them, have you ask. very intrested in how the the partitions sytem works here, my old phone was ext4 and i've read a small bit on yaffs2.
really just lost

even thought about trying to build android from source cyanogenmod or ubuntu touch, but i have very little in dev knowledge

ps my question is broke sorry


----------



## cbentrott (Aug 13, 2015)

could you do one thing for me i will forever be greatful, can you reupload a fullbackup of version 31 firmware
rca support just sent me to the usual default page, had a 2 hour conversation with tech support on how to accuire that file or some knowledge on partitioning,
the support center is all a bunch of mindless idiots 

are you super over taken by life right now, i want to help further rom developement on this device can you make my hopes come true synius
a solution to the partition problems, ive been ready on ubi utilities for ubuntu


----------



## synius (Aug 13, 2015)

I dunno have computer HDD failure fixing it but I dunno what files I have.  Might only have what's on my media fire..  Patience life sux right now 
I will post what I have once my desktop is operating,  all my work was crupted when my HDD bit the dust
My new tablet is a v39-2.8.0

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cbentrott (Aug 13, 2015)

has mediafire deleted your fires due to copyright or something


----------



## synius (Aug 14, 2015)

4 kids and a hurricane for a ex, next day or two

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Longturd (Aug 16, 2015)

*RTC6773W22 v32 ???*

I am going through the same stuff as  everyone else who has this tablet but my version is different.  I haven't seen but one other post on the web about the version I have. I just want to get mine running again.  Help!


----------



## Jacob030 (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how to root a Voyager RCT6773W22b. I tried Kingo and it just reboots. Here a screen of the about page.


----------



## mikillo (Aug 31, 2015)

*Help with a Voyager RCT6773W22B ANDRIOD 5.0*

Hi , i have a Voyager RCT6773W22B ANDRIOD 5.0, but i can't find the ROM lollipop 5.0, i have been googling the build RCT6773W22B-ANDRIOD5.0-V15-V1.8.22 but i haven't found anything. if you have a backup of your ROM or you can do it or someone on the forum have the ROM, please, share it with me, please, my tablet is brick and i don't want to lose my money in vain.
Thanks so much beforehand , mikillo since  Cuba. :crying:


----------



## vampirefo (Aug 31, 2015)

Is this tablet ext4 file system? 
The 5.0 version?

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## mikillo (Aug 31, 2015)

*Help with a Voyager RCT6773W22B ANDRIOD 5.0*



vampirefo said:


> Is this tablet ext4 file system?
> The 5.0 version?
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i don't know, how i can find it, but in this moment the tablet is bricked, remember


----------



## vampirefo (Aug 31, 2015)

mikillo said:


> i don't know, how i can find it, but in this moment the tablet is bricked, remember

Click to collapse



Perhaps the other user can post the info.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## mike9976 (Sep 13, 2015)

RCA sent my replacement took screen shots running xposed  with phone ui


----------



## vampirefo (Sep 19, 2015)

mikillo said:


> i don't know, how i can find it, but in this moment the tablet is bricked, remember

Click to collapse



My wife picked one up it's same as older versions, not ext4, too bad might have made a good tablet.

Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
tmpfs                   491.7M     56.0K    491.6M   0% /dev
none                    491.7M     12.0K    491.7M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /mnt/asec
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /mnt/obb
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /mnt/secure
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /mnt/asec
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /mnt/obb
tmpfs                   491.7M         0    491.7M   0% /storage/emulated
/dev/ubi0_0               2.3G      1.0G      1.2G  45% /system
/dev/ubi1_0               3.8G    534.1M      3.2G  14% /data
/dev/ubi2_0             517.3M     92.0K    516.7M   0% /cache


----------



## leetree2001 (Oct 2, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Perhaps the other user can post the info.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ubifs,system, user data,cache. Basically the same as the other one, just with lollipop 5.0and Bluetooth not just cast.


----------



## katana444 (Oct 2, 2015)

thank for help


----------



## !H4CK3R! (Oct 11, 2015)

Please im so sorry but i need help cuz i am fr trying to get my rca tab to work. I have the rom file, i know my correct verson,but when i press the download button and then connect my device,my computer (running win 8.1) says problem with usb. And i try to install the preloader drivers but i dont exactlt know how. PLease i wanna fix my tab any help would be appricieated. Plus my tablet is stuck at the power on screen, sorta like a bootloop but it gets stuck on the first rca dog screen.Please reply and help me.


----------



## leetree2001 (Oct 11, 2015)

!H4CK3R! said:


> Please im so sorry but i need help cuz i am fr trying to get my rca tab to work. I have the rom file, i know my correct verson,but when i press the download button and then connect my device,my computer (running win 8.1) says problem with usb. And i try to install the preloader drivers but i dont exactlt know how. PLease i wanna fix my tab any help would be appricieated. Plus my tablet is stuck at the power on screen, sorta like a bootloop but it gets stuck on the first rca dog screen.Please reply and help me.

Click to collapse



DISCONTINUED, they stopped working on this, unfortunately, I hope you didn't use any of the files on here.they were never completed. They will leave you with a brick,possibly worse than you started ,maybe!!!!


----------



## Azazel82 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Seriously need help with then same ta tablet with Android 5.0*

This won't work for the Android 5.0 LP model right? I can't find anything explaining how to root for some reason. Is there a way without a computer? Kingo didn't work unfortunately and just figured out how to replace the KingSu or whatever to good ole SuperSu. Had many issues with root privileges on apps like Lucky Patcher and stuff. Wouldn't or couldn't recognize busy box and patches just seemed sloppy I suppose ya could say. DID manage root on a few devices when couldn't find anything else that would root. I'm so over android 5.0 though.... Just got a S5 through Verizon that had the "life sentence" update, or what I like to call it. Was unaware of the issue when I bought it and got out from under it quick. This 60 dollar RCA Quadcore runs better or at least just good as it did. All Verizons bloat BS ya can't even disable or a bunch ya can't anyways.

But sorry got off subject and just need to know the proper method to SAFELY root this tablet. Same model number with a B at the end, and 5.0 
Or even a way to downgrade to KitKat if possible? Just any help would be awesome. 
Had the RCA pro 10 and bought some junky generic SD card and somehow put it in bootloop. Still haven't figured out a way to get it to boot up. Tried factory data reset and cleaning the cache from the recovery menu. If anyone happens to know anything on these too would be SOO awesome. I have looked for a few months for a way to fix it with no luck yet..

Not sure what Email is associated with my XDA account, so gonna leave mine here just in case. 
[email protected]

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------

From  the research I've done, seems the KitKat version is pretty easy to root like most of RCA's devices. Is there a way to flash 4.4.2 with Flashify possibly? Ive watched a method on how to even root directly with a terminal emulator on some RCA tablet but could've been a much older model. 
Oh and what's up with the boot loaders on both the Voyager II with 5.0 and there pro 10 with 4.2.2 I think. I think Jellybean was my favorite Android version to date. Just if anyone can fill me in because I'm just runnin in circles lookin for info on both models


----------



## marcosmix (Nov 18, 2015)

Thx


----------



## mike9976 (Nov 18, 2015)

U can use kingo root that works I used it


----------



## Azazel82 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kingo was the only one I bothered trying to root it with. Kept saying that the device is not Supported but have rooted a few with this app though. Hell like I said, even found a means to switch KINGUSER with SuoperSu because I personally think kingo is kinda sloppy. But if ya can root with Kingo, and STILL be able to switch back to ole faithful, gets two thumbs up from me.  
Oh yeah are runnin Kitkat?,,this ones on lollipop


----------



## mike9976 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kit kat with phone ui


----------



## Azazel82 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine is lollipop 5.0 here lyes the problem with mine.


----------



## cherremvp (Nov 22, 2015)

Discontinued


----------



## lijiwe24 (Sep 14, 2016)

files? I call find the link


----------



## soldier1204 (Sep 28, 2016)

*second link not working*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/stock-rom-twrp-root-oc-uv-rca-7-voyager-t3087075

hi , the second link not working could you help me please, thanks

(V38-V1.8.0 USERS ONLY)





TripFX said:


> DISCONTINUED - Left for research and archive purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jogreh (Nov 7, 2016)

*Help me!!*

Please could you reupload the V38? I need it so badly :crying: I'm stuck in a RCA bootloop.


----------



## TtWEAK (Dec 25, 2016)

jogreh said:


> Please could you reupload the V38? I need it so badly :crying: I'm stuck in a RCA bootloop.

Click to collapse



http://xda-1android01.blogspot.com/2015/04/stock-romtwrprootoc-uv-rca-7-voyager.html


----------



## agus_311 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi to all
I need stock rom for this tablet "rca RCT6773W22" with the MT8127 chip.
The tablet arrived with brick. Install the rom that is in the forum, it works, it loads and it works great, until it goes out or it restarts ... it eliminates the ROM alone, I have to flash again, again and again, every time I shut down or reboot the tablet.
Any suggestions thanks


----------



## blakegriplingph (Jan 24, 2017)

What did you guys use for backing up the ROM on an MT8127?


----------



## Tamil464 (Mar 27, 2017)

*help me*

my tab rca rct6773w22b  struck  at  logo i flash it with the firmware given here 
(V31.0 USERS ONLY)  with sp flash tool but now my tab fully dead only usb connect to pc  help me


----------



## deepak202011 (May 14, 2017)

Pl uploaded the stock rom for RCA voyager 2 model no. RCT6773W22B
My tab won't start now it's only detected by my PC I need the stock recovery Roms so badly so pl help me give me a solution pl..Board: Al-MT81XX-86V-V1.2 and processor-mt8127a


----------



## Acigan (Jun 20, 2017)

*RTC6773W22B Model also*

I am wanting the objects and scatter file also for the W22B model. 
Flashing the objects listed here only results in the W22B tablet being disabled and unable to respond to anything other then seeing flash objects coming down the cable again.   If they are not for the W22B it just sits and issues DRAM errors back to the Flashtool.
Ive been keeping mine on the charger for now as I try to locate the proper files.  RCA / Alco Electronics so far has not even responded to any Support requests Ive made. If their support philosophy is to have customers just go buy another RCA tablet because of the low price they sell them for.....THATS never gonna happen.   If Im not able to reflash my W22B, Ill be obtaining a Lenovo Tablet in the future.  Id rather pay the higher price for a fully supported tablet then a low price for one that wont even respond to Support Requests.  If anyone comes across the flash objects for the W22B Contact me.  Its a shame to have fully working hardware sitting idle due to some software issue.


----------



## jmich_will (Aug 26, 2017)

*please im begging you*



Jacob030 said:


> Does anyone know how to root a Voyager RCT6773W22b. I tried Kingo and it just reboots. Here a screen of the about page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vikin84 (Oct 28, 2017)

agus_311 said:


> Hi to all
> I need stock rom for this tablet "rca RCT6773W22" with the MT8127 chip.
> The tablet arrived with brick. Install the rom that is in the forum, it works, it loads and it works great, until it goes out or it restarts ... it eliminates the ROM alone, I have to flash again, again and again, every time I shut down or reboot the tablet.
> Any suggestions thanks

Click to collapse




Has anyone been able to help you? I have gotten the tablet to last about fifteen minutes before it crashes and needs to be reflashed. If you have anything to help please respond, I have had this thing for years and just found this thread and was making some headway. Thanks in advance!


----------



## leetree2001 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just checking out something


----------



## D200P13 (Sep 30, 2018)

cant seem to find a stock rom for v28. any help?


----------



## viktorrios (Apr 3, 2021)

TigerG8 said:


> I know work on this has been discontinued, but RCA finally sent me a replacement - with no fuss. It only took about a month to get delivered.
> IF anyone would like to take a crack at it, the variant is V39-V2.8.0, let me know.

Click to collapse



Hi, I would like to know if this file is still available? I need to flash my RCA tablet RTC6773W22 since it says its WIFI file is corrupted at system check. Please let me know.


----------



## viktorrios (May 6, 2022)

Okay, I installed the drivers. Restarted my machine, I'm still looking forward to Flash the original image through SD card. Is it possible?


----------



## viktorrios (Dec 23, 2022)

Bump. I still can't launch the flashing successfully since the tablet turns itself on (if it is off) and turns itself off (if its flashing on).


----------



## viktorrios (Jan 7, 2023)

Bump. Is it possible to put the .rom in the sd card and flash it from there?
The device is not rooted.
I am positive there's a hardware issue with the usb connector and I cannot flash it using the usb port.


----------

